# This betta situation is getting out of hand



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, I still have not been able to move my bettas out of one of those betta tank things. I have not been able to go and get a tank for them. Yes, this is harder than it sounds. 
I'm getting kind of desperate here and I really don't want to keep them in that tiny tank any longer. I have two other tanks, completely cycled with fish in them, but there are problems, of course. The tanks are big. 55 and 65 gal tanks that require quite a filter. However, since it's so big I wonder if the bettas would be able to to escape the current. 
But the other problem is I feed them betta food. Little pellet things. 3 a day to avoid overfeeding. However, with other fish in the tank, and a tank that large, I dunno if I could feed them that anymore. My other fish eat bloodworms, and I think bettas eat those too, but still.
Help? 
If I can get a smaller tank in the future I'd move them later, out of the bigger tanks.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you list what fish you have in the bigger tanks for us?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

You could buy some plexiglass (or buy a divider) and make a little corner for each betta.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

egoreise said:


> Can you list what fish you have in the bigger tanks for us?


55= 
silver dollars, angelfish(just one), male guppies, serpae tetras, plecos 
65= Pictus Catfish, Senigal Bichir, pleco, clown loaches, some big fish I'm still trying to get rid of but all the fish in there are smaller than him and he doesn't bother them at all.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

humdedum said:


> You could buy some plexiglass (or buy a divider) and make a little corner for each betta.


This is actually not a bad idea...

Then when you feed you shouldn't run into any problems. Also if you do decide to use the divider just put the Betta on the side where theres no current.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

just go to the nearest goodwill or thriftstore near you and look at thier glass cups. (they usually have bowls that are PERFECT for betta keeping!!!) They sell them for about 3 bucks each.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man said:


> just go to the nearest goodwill or thriftstore near you and look at thier glass cups. (they usually have bowls that are PERFECT for betta keeping!!!) They sell them for about 3 bucks each.


I think the point is s/he wants them out of small containers....


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Betta Man has a good idea. I got dozens of glass vases that are huge to keep my show Bettas in at our local Goodwill for a dollar each and they have plenty of room in them. Also your line up of fish in your big tank are mainly very aggressive fish and I wouldn't recommend putting a Betta in with any of them. I had a pictus cat one time and the dang thing eat nearly every fish in the tank. Couldn't wait to get rid of him !


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I made my Betta tank out of an old plastic jar that had pretzel bags in it for Halloween a few years back. It's about 2.5gl's and my betta loves it. It has more than enough space for my filter, heater, a rock cave, and silk plants. 

Creativity is key.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

betta will eat bloodworms happily. In one tank, I'd expect serpaes to shred betta fins in the other I'd expect betta to be midnight snack for the cat. Dividers, "betta barracks" or small tanks are a good idea. How many betta do you have? I know one spawn means a ridiculous number of young males to keep separate. While I'm sure betta would love a nice big tank apiece, they will survive in small containers if you keep the water really clean.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep my NEW male betta that I got 30 min. ago in a one gal bowl. My female is in a 3 pint jar and she's happy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

How many betta r u talking about?


----------

